# neues "Köderkarussell"



## wobblerbau-jw (3. Mai 2013)

Mit diesem neuen "Köderkarussell" wollte ich all das verbessern, was mich an meinem Ersten gestört hat.












Eigentlich kann man diese Konstruktion gar nicht als ein Karussell bezeichnen, da sich hier jeder Wobbler um seine eigene Achse dreht. Dadurch verläuft das Epoxy noch gleichmäßiger. Dass sich die Wobbler einzeln um sich drehen hat aber einen noch viel größeren Vorteil: Man kann die Wobbler sogar während sie sich drehen ganz einfach einpinseln und bekommt so überhaupt nichts von dem Epoxyd-Harz ab.
Dabei muss man den Motor nie anhalten, dies stört nämlich den Trockenvorgang.
Wichtig war mir auch, dass ich die Wobbler ganz einfach einhängen kann. Die Krokodilklemme fixiert den Wobbler und eine Feder oder ein Gummi bringt ein bisschen Spannung drauf. Dies ist viel einfacher als mit den tausend Gummis bei meinem ersten Köderkarussell.











Der Antrieb ist hier ein Drehtellermotor aus einer Mikrowelle mit 5-6 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Dieser Motor hat ordentlich Power, kann direkt ans Netz (230V) angeschlossen werden und ist dazu noch relativ leise.











Die einzelnen Etagen werden mit Holzzahnrädern angetrieben.











Alle Achsen sind durch kleine Kugellager gelagert, um jegliche Reibung zu vermieden.
Damit ich Wobbler unterschiedlicher Längen problemlos einhängen kann, sind die beiden mittleren Holzbrettchen verschiebbar.

Mehr Infos dazu gibt es auf meiner Seite...
http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/köderkarussell/

oder in einem kurzen Video...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElytRWmHZsk


----------



## allegoric (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

Schönes Teil, sauber gearbeitet


----------



## Bobster (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

..bin begeistert...sehr schöne Arbeit #6


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

also, wenn das nicht computergesteuert ist, dann ist das
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
#q
saubere handarbeit.

(sagt ein handwerkender computer"fuzzi")


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

bin begeister saubere Arbeit  #r


----------



## Plötze2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

Wirklich Respekt zu dieser Arbeit u. immer wieder erstaunlich auf welche Ideen man in Not kommt! #6


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

Absolut saubere Arbeit, Respekt!


----------



## timy169 (14. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

hi
wie hast du den Mikrowellenmotor ans Stromnetz bekommen?


----------



## catfish 69 (14. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

Geiles Karussell vor allem die handgefertigten Zahnräder !! Respekt ! Petri catfish


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (20. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

@ timy169

der Mikrowellenmotor läuft in der Regel mit 230 V. Also wird er direkt und ohne Trafo ans Stromnetz/Steckdose angeschlossen. Da nun direkt 230 Volt !!! an dem Motor anliegen, würde ich dir empfehlen, dass du das Motorgehäuse auf jeden Fall mit der Erdung des Kabels erdest. Dies ist einfach zur Sicherheit. Sollte nämlich mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen das Gehäuse unter Strom stehen (sollte nie passieren, aber der Teufel wills ) dann haut es die Sicherung sofort raus. Also bevor es dir eine ordentlich langt.
Also brauchtst du nur ein handelsübliches Stromkabel mit einer Phase, Nullleiter und Erdung. Natürlich noch einen Stecker für die Steckdose. Die Kabel lötest du am Besten am Motor an.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

Hmmmm, woher weißt du das der Motor nicht geerdet ist und das er keinen Trenntrafo nutzt? Ich für meinen Teil kann das auf keinem Foto erkennen.


----------



## Bobster (20. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

...könnte stundenlang auf YouTube dem drehen Deines Köderkarussells zusehen.:vik:

Einfach genial.

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe oder jemals Rentner werde,
baue ich mir auch so eins...

Übrigens..tolle Hompage...


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (22. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*

@ Keine_Ahnung

Ob in dem Motor ein Trenntrafo verbaut ist weis ich nicht. Ich denke aber eher nicht, da dieser Motor in der Mikrowelle, wo er ja auch eigentlich hingehört, fest verbaut ist und keinerlei Gefahr von ihm ausgeht. Für den offenen Betrieb wurde dieser Motor sicherlich nicht gebaut |rolleyes!
Auch ob der Motor geerdet ist weiß ich nicht. Deshalb lieber einfach das Gehäuse selber erden und man ist auf der sicheren Seite!!
Bei mir läuft er jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, ohne dass es mal Probleme gab. Aber wie gesagt immer Vorsichtig!! Ihr arbeitet mit 230 Volt Wechselstrom!!!
Was ich mache muss nicht richtig sein. Schließlich bin ich auch nicht vom Fach 

@ Bobster



> ...könnte stundenlang auf YouTube dem drehen Deines Köderkarussells zusehen.



freut mich wenn du dich nicht satt sehen kannst 

Ja Zeit braucht man ein bisschen. Da ich jetzt anfange zu studieren, werde ich eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr zum Wobbler bauen kommen. Leider!! Also steht das Karussell erst mal still |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (22. September 2013)

*AW: neues "Köderkarussell"*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> @ Bobster
> freut mich wenn du dich nicht satt sehen kannst
> Da ich jetzt anfange zu studieren, werde ich eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr zum Wobbler bauen kommen. Leider!! Also steht das Karussell erst mal still |rolleyes


 
Also ich guck jetzt schon seit Freitag Abend...
ununterbrochen :q
'sollte ne Endlosschleife herstellen und auf dem TV laufen lassen #6
Dein Köderkarussell kannst Du während Deines Studiums gerne bei mir "parken" - ich lass es laufen, damit es nicht "einrostet" 

Spaß beiseite, Deine Sachen gefallen mir sehr gut und das ganze bauen, epoxieren, etc., tritt bei mir persönlich immer sporadisch auf und das meistens im Winter.

Aber dann um so doller...

Viel Erfolg beim Studium


----------

